# Has anyone here suffered a cracked piston while using Amsoil oil?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I think high quality 91-93 gas is more important for prevention. But more Gen 2 owners can likely chime in.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

i dont think so with amsoil being basically the highest quality you can order you are doing the best you can but as the thebigzeus said using high octane gas is really all you can do.
i got the 2019 so i cant say to much experience since i have the updated piston heads but if i had experience .. i wouldnt have an engine


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I have a 2017 with a manual. Since learning of this cracked piston problem, I've only put top tier premium in. Seems to run well on BP & that's what I've been running. Still get an occasional rattle from under the hood. Notice it when, for example, going to pass on a 2 lane road & suddenly stomp the throttle with the revs at around 2500-3000. I don't do this often, not often enough to teach me I shouldn't do it. But it may take only once... Now that it's almost out of warranty, I'll start putting Amsoil in (it's not Dexos-Gen2 or whatever certified, is it?).


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I have a 2017 with a manual. Since learning of this cracked piston problem, I've only put top tier premium in. Seems to run well on BP & that's what I've been running. Still get an occasional rattle from under the hood. Notice it when, for example, going to pass on a 2 lane road & suddenly stomp the throttle with the revs at around 2500-3000. I don't do this often, not often enough to teach me I shouldn't do it. But it may take only once... Now that it's almost out of warranty, I'll start putting Amsoil in (it's not Dexos-Gen2 or whatever certified, is it?).


Nope, they don’t pay for the certification. Although it likely meets or even exceeds SP rating. @XtremeRevolution can share more and get you hooked up also.


----------



## Strawberry644 (Oct 10, 2020)

17Hatch6MT said:


> I have a 2017 with a manual. Since learning of this cracked piston problem, I've only put top tier premium in. Seems to run well on BP & that's what I've been running. Still get an occasional rattle from under the hood. Notice it when, for example, going to pass on a 2 lane road & suddenly stomp the throttle with the revs at around 2500-3000. I don't do this often, not often enough to teach me I shouldn't do it. But it may take only once... Now that it's almost out of warranty, I'll start putting Amsoil in (it's not Dexos-Gen2 or whatever certified, is it?).


oils like royal purple and amsoil and many others dont adverstise the logos but on the websites they say meets or exceeds dexos1-gen2 ILSAC GF-6, API SP & dexos: New Oil Specifications – AMSOIL Blog


----------

